# ports/<lang> directories



## dbi (Aug 17, 2009)

What is the purpose of those and could I get rid of them w/o interfering the work of portupgrade and portmanager?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2009)

/usr/ports/lang is a whopping 15 MB in size. Why complicate things? Just leave them in. You'll need /usr/ports/lang/perl* anyway, and quite likely quite a few others over time.


----------



## dbi (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, no! My bad.

By <lang> I had in mind arabic, chinese, french, german, hebrew, hungarian...etc

My "problem" with these directories is not the space they occupy but that they contain a number of ports with names which repeat in other "categories". This interferes with searching and changing in the correct directory. In example:

```
cd /usr/ports/*/mplayer
cd /usr/ports/*/aspell
```

The first will succeed, while the second will give an error.


----------



## aragon (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd say delete them.  I never run a full ports tree myself. (only cvsup from select ports collections)


----------



## phoenix (Aug 17, 2009)

Install *psearch*, then you won't need to resort to hackery like *cd /usr/ports/*/whatever* or surgically removing parts of the ports tree.  And it's a lot simpler to find ports that you don't know the exact name of.


----------



## dbi (Aug 17, 2009)

OK. I've removed those dirs, but it appears there were absolutely unneede  dependencies in them that were installed on my system. 
I'll get back with more info after investigating the problem. In the meantime I'll give psearch a try.

ADDENDUM:

It appears I have 2 unwanted  ports installed:
polish/libgadu and hebrew/hspell.

The first one is a dependency of net/kdenetwork4:

```
# portsdb -r polish/libgadu
polish/ekg2
polish/ekg
net-im/centerim-devel
polish/gnugadu2
net/kdenetwork4
polish/kadu
x11/kde4
```

Why? I don't know. (I have kopete compiled w/o gadu protocol support). And what is a network protocol library doing in a localisation directory...

The second package is even better - it's a full mystery to me:

```
root@bsd /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4
 # portsdb -r hebrew/hspell
root@bsd /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4
 # portsdb -R hebrew/hspell
root@bsd /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4
 # portsdb -M hebrew/hspell
root@bsd /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4
 #
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree with Phoenix. Leave your ports tree alone and use ports-mgmt/psearch for easy searches.


----------



## dbi (Aug 18, 2009)

ports-mgmt/psearch is fine, but now that I've found about the two aforementioned packages, I'm turning this into a personal fight against those dirs. 

Seriously, yesterday I managed to get rid of libgadu  before I went to sleep. KDE4 needed rebuilding w/o kdenetworking. Today I'm going to hunt down which port is pulling hspell in.


----------



## sverreh (Aug 18, 2009)

dbi said:
			
		

> Today I'm going to hunt down which port is pulling hspell in.



Using 
	
	



```
% make search key=hspell
```

reveals that on my system hspell is a B-dependency of kdelibs-4.3.0


----------



## dbi (Aug 18, 2009)

*[solved]*

I used "grep -ri hspell /usr/ports".
kdelibs4 was the only installed port that was "depending" on hspell. I deleted the "offending" line from the Makefile and reinstalled kdelibs4. "portmagaer -slid" offered me to nuke hspell, what I did with pleasure. Now I deleted all language dirs and put their names in the REFUSE variable for portsnap. Everything seems ok for now.

Thanks, everyone!


----------

